# Feeling low



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello,

I really thought I was pregnant this month. I got a smiley face on OPK on day 16 and then just under a week later I started to experience symptoms for around 4 - 5 days. It's the first time I had felt anything like it and I got my hopes up but today is day 29 and my period started last night. I don't understand what happened, do you think I conceived but didn't implant?

I don't know if there are already posts regarding this but are there any tips for increasing the chances of implantation?

Thanks


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I recommend taking Royal Jelly as there is increasing evidence that it can help promote fertility. So sorry for your disappointment, I know myself how hard it is. xx


----------

